# Phone Message Gone????



## Tuquala (Jan 10, 2007)

Now, I'm not complaining, but one of my R10's (6.3e) has not shown a message on the phone call out since I disconnected the phone line almost 2 weeks ago. It has had 2 service connections in that time. The other unit (6.1) still is throwing messages. It hasn't been connected to phone line since I installed it in early Nov.

Has something been changed in the latest service updates?? If so, I may hook up the phone and update the one with 6.1 on it since 6.3e hasn't given me ANY problems.


----------



## manhole (Jun 9, 2006)

If they got rid of the phone nag messages that would be a big plus, I'm interested in finding out if this is indeed true. 

If you have not had any problems with 6.3e you should count your blessings. Since going from 6.2a to 6.3e we are getting reboots at least once per week, and the overall responsiveness of the Tivo has slowed down (for example when you click the FF button three times to go the fastest speed the time between clicks has gotten significantly slower).

If I were you I would wait until 6.3f has been released nationally and monitor the forums to see if the problems have gone away.

Just my $0.02 but I am guessing others will agree with me.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Seem to me that it is right about 2 weeks before you get the first message, so wait a little longer before breathing that sigh of relief.


----------



## paulh (Mar 17, 2003)

I've never got the nag screen before 30 days unplugged. What you are describing (no nag screen after 2 weeks) is the behavior that I've always seen. Usually after 100 days, I finally decide to pull out the long phone extension cord and enjoy another month un-nagged..


----------



## Tuquala (Jan 10, 2007)

UPDATE !!!!: So for all you who know what you are talking about, and sorry to say from a personal aspect, almost 2 weeks to the day, the infernal messages are BACK!!.

I was hoping that there was some loss of support in that area from DTV. Oh well!!!

Thanks for all your replies.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

As I recall it takes several days of unsuccessful calls before the first messages appear. Then they pop up more frequently. Just be sure to delete them regularly because bad things can happen if too many build up.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

I "deleted" those stupid nag messages entirely. The Tivos are the only DirecTV receivers *ever* to complain about not being connected to a phone line. Give it up already!


----------

